# Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt



## TrishaCat (Aug 24, 2015)

I wrote this show off a while back as something I wanted to like but didn't enjoy, finding it stupid after the first 2 episodes. But as I continued watching, it got better and better, and by the time it got to the last three episodes, I was in love.

Oh man, is this show AMAZING. Its like watching an overdose of the best parts of Gurren Lagann, only with more fun. It gets serious towards the end, but it manages to retain its feel and still be great, and man what a ride those last few episodes were. PSG is a hell of a lot of fun. And in case you've been living under a rock in the anime fandom these past few years, check this out:

[video=youtube;gW_ans4o1JA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW_ans4o1JA[/video]

The show is from the creators of Gurren Lagann and Kill La Kill. Its very over the top and action/comedy filled. Why I waited so long to watch the whole thing is beyond me. 
...
...
Those last 15 seconds tho....






;_;

PS: Kneesocks is best girl


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 24, 2015)

I know the anime,
Its pretty cool even if its gross.

The english dub is good

I am hyped for season 2


----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

PASwG is one of my top favorite anime of all time! It's incredibly awesome, and the storytelling was amazing. 

And the music was bangin, too. The sound track makes me want to pole dance on a subway.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 5, 2016)

I just remember this standing out to me


----------



## Wakor (Mar 5, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> I just remember this standing out to me



I remember this! Jhonen Vasquez commented on this, too. He claimed that GIR became a heroine addict and a prostitute after IZ was canceled, but got back on his feet when he was cast as Chuck.

"…took GIR out of the whorehouse he was working in and gave him a new job! It's nice seeing him get some work, but I gotta say it's a bit on the simple side for my tastes, what with the fart and shit jokes, but the ending is pretty ridiculous, and Gainax produces some of the only Japanese animation I can stand without wishing I was the drinking type, so I'm looking forward to more."​


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 9, 2016)

That's great and all and I love PASWG to death, but what does it have to do with music?
If you were talking about the soundtrack I guess it'd be more in place. 
Here, have the credit song, which is unironically one of my favorite songs.


----------



## vietz (Mar 30, 2016)

funy 
Thanks you


----------

